# Countries/cities that could host Olympic Games in future?



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

What countries or cities do you think have chance of hosting Olympic Games in future? What do you think are the minimal capabilities (like GDP or population size) necessary to be able to host such event?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

New York, the only alpha-world city that has never hosted the Olympics!


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

^^True, but OTOH United States already hosted Olympics 4 times, more than any other coutry.

I think we should speak about countries firt, cause even when officially a city is host, its obvious whole country support is necessary.

If we look at GDP, here's the list including all the countries that hosted Olympic Games to the date, or are confirmed as future hosts with hosts of Summer Games highlighted in red, hosts of Winter Games in blue and hosts of both in purple:


```
[COLOR=Purple]1      United States         15,094,025[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Red]2      China             7,298,147n2
[COLOR=Purple]3      Japan             5,869,471
4      Germany         3,577,031
5      France         2,776,324[/COLOR]
6      Brazil         2,492,908
7      United Kingdom     2,417,570
[COLOR=Purple]8      Italy             2,198,730
9      Russia         1,850,401
10      Canada         1,736,869[/COLOR][/COLOR]
11      India             1,676,143
[COLOR=Red]12      Spain             1,493,513
13      Australia         1,488,221
14      Mexico         1,154,784
[COLOR=Purple]15      South Korea         1,116,247[/COLOR][/COLOR]
16      Indonesia         845,680
[COLOR=Red]17      Netherlands         840,433[/COLOR]
18      Turkey         778,089
[COLOR=Blue]19      Switzerland         636,059[/COLOR]
20      Saudi Arabia         577,595
[COLOR=Red]21      Sweden         538,237[/COLOR]
22      Poland         513,821
[COLOR=Red]23      Belgium         513,396[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Blue]24      Norway         483,650[/COLOR]
25      Iran             482,445
26      Taiwan         466,832
27      Argentina         447,644
[COLOR=Blue]28      Austria         419,243[/COLOR]
29      South Africa         408,074
30      United Arab Emirates     360,136
31      Thailand         345,649
32      Denmark         333,238
33      Colombia         328,422
34      Venezuela         315,841
[COLOR=Red]35      Greece         303,065[/COLOR]
36      Malaysia         278,680
[COLOR=Red]37      Finland         266,553
[COLOR=Blue]--      Yugoslavia[/COLOR][/COLOR]
```
Regardig Summer Games:

Looking from the top down, India (Mumbai? Delhi?) looks like obvious candidate from among countries that never hosted the games before.

Turkey (Istanbul) also has been bidding to host for some time.

Switzerland (Zurich? Bern? Geneve?) didn't host summer games yet, but I guess with their small size they will be satisfied with Winter Games only.

I don't know about Indonesia (Jakarta), but guess they are not economically ready yet. 

Saudi Arabia (Riyadh?) doesn't look likely to bid for obvious cultural reasons (Islam can be a problem for Indonesia's bid too, also they don't recognize Israel). 

Next is Poland (Warsaw). Maybe after co-hosting EURO they will try something more? 

Iran and Taiwan are onother ones currently out of question.

Argentina (Buenos Aires) and South Africa (Johannesburg? Cape Town? Durban?) seem to me last countries from the list that would be capable to host such event in near future, but both must sort many of their problems before.

It should be noted that European countries down the list (Netherlands, Belgium, Sweden and Finland) all hosted the games either before World War 2, when Europe's position in the world was much higher, or in case of Finland, soon after war, when much of the rest of developed world was still rebuilding. Therefore I think they have small chance of repeating this role in future (maybe except Netherlands).
Greece is another exception, as they hosted first event in 1896 and were given 2004 games to commemorate that. But it proved big burden to them and one of the cases of their current economic problems.

As for Winter Games, China may bid in the future with some city from Manchuria. Its also strange that Sweden hasn't hosted any yet, with them being Scandinavian country. There was some talk in Poland about Krakow bidding for winter games too. Since Winter Games require less investment than summer ones, I would cross out some smaller countries like Finland, Romania or Czech Republic too.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

How Atlanta hosted the 96 Olympics still baffles me to this day. New York won't probably host the Olympics anywhere in the near future.

I'm thinking India or the Middle East might be a good candidate in the near future. I don't see South America (after Rio) or Australia being candidates as well.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Sarcasticity said:


> How Atlanta hosted the 96 Olympics still baffles me to this day. New York won't probably host the Olympics anywhere in the near future.
> 
> I'm thinking India or the Middle East might be a good candidate in the near future. I don't see South America (after Rio) or Australia being candidates as well.




Why? If the public is behind it, the Atlanta governing body is behind it, and corporate Atlanta is behind it (Coca Cola, CNN, Bank of America, Home Depot ect) than it should not be a surprize! To host the Games, strong support from the public and private sectors are crucial together with that of the people living in the area. One of these links missing, then forget about hosting the Olympic Games!

Now, Atlanta has not hosted the best Olympic Games in history, but the city sure has benefited from the Games and has launched itself officially on the World stage. The legacy of the Games on Atlanta is achieved and the city is still profiting from it to this day.

As for New York, I feel New York does not give its best effort by the means that is has to launch a good competitive bid. I feel that New York City is already established, a World city, and the city feels like it does need the Games to prove or showcase itself.

South America has a good chance with Buenos Aires in the future, or even Santiago (Chile).


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Bogota :banana:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Istanbul get the 2020 Olympic Games


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

Istanbul or Zurich would make interesting chioces



Fallout said:


> ^^True, but OTOH United States already hosted Olympics 4 times, more than any other coutry.
> 
> I think we should speak about countries firt, cause even when officially a city is host, its obvious whole country support is necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

in the next few years, likely candidates - Delhi, Istanbul, Mexico City (second time round), Dubai, St Petersburg, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Guangzhou, NYC, Shanghai, Toronto, Cape Town/ Johannesburg, Melbourne, Warsaw, Berlin (second time round), Madrid.


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> in the next few years, likely candidates - Delhi, Istanbul, Mexico City (second time round), Dubai, St Petersburg, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Guangzhou, NYC, Shanghai, Toronto, Cape Town/ Johannesburg, Melbourne, Warsaw, Berlin (second time round), Madrid.


Delhi is a logical choice, but the commenwealth games didnt go as smoothly as they maybe shoud have. Or atleast that was the perception I got from the media. 

Toronto is hosting the pan-am games soon and could be an interesting choice for the Olympics, but it would seem to make more sense to give the games to a country like India or Turkey that has never held them. Or an African games in Cape Town. As far as I know the games have never been to Africa yet.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree, Africa, especially Cape Town' Jo'burg will be very likely candidates in the next few Olympics, considering the country has already hosted a larger event (the World Cup, the globe's largest sport and media event) and the Olympic rings are meant to symbolise one from every continent. Africa has noticeably been missing all that time, and especially now that South America has been ticked off with Rio 2016.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

OtAkAw said:


> New York, the only alpha-world city that has never hosted the Olympics!


I count 33 alpha cities that haven't ever hosted the Olympics.



Sarcasticity said:


> How Atlanta hosted the 96 Olympics still baffles me to this day.


The IOC probe revealed that Atlanta bribed their way to a winning bid. Pay offs were widespread.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Summer* 
Istanbul
Mumbai
Jakarta
Buenos Aires
Johannesburg
Toronto
New York
Warsaw
Kuala Lumpur


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I count 33 alpha cities that haven't ever hosted the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> The IOC probe revealed that Atlanta bribed their way to a winning bid. Pay offs were widespread.


You might want to include Sydney and Salt Lake City in the bribery department, and those are just the ones that have been publicized.:lol: I'm pretty sure that the IOC has been receiving gifts and selling votes for years.

"He said there were cash-for-votes abuses during the bidding processes for the 1996 summer games won by Atlanta, the Sydney 2000 Olympics and the Salt Lake City's 2002 bid."
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/261152.stm


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Why? If the public is behind it, the Atlanta governing body is behind it, and corporate Atlanta is behind it (Coca Cola, CNN, Bank of America, Home Depot ect) than it should not be a surprize! To host the Games, strong support from the public and private sectors are crucial together with that of the people living in the area. One of these links missing, then forget about hosting the Olympic Games!
> 
> Now, Atlanta has not hosted the best Olympic Games in history, but the city sure has benefited from the Games and has launched itself officially on the World stage. The legacy of the Games on Atlanta is achieved and the city is still profiting from it to this day.
> 
> ...


kay: Excellent response.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

I think Boston would be a good 2028 host.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

WeimieLvr said:


> You might want to include Sydney and Salt Lake City in the bribery department, and those are just the ones that have been publicized.:lol: I'm pretty sure that the IOC has been receiving gifts and selling votes for years.
> 
> "He said there were cash-for-votes abuses during the bidding processes for the 1996 summer games won by Atlanta, the Sydney 2000 Olympics and the Salt Lake City's 2002 bid."
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/261152.stm


3 wrongs don't make a right. The fact remains that Atlanta bought the right to host.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

There's also Chicago, despite the IOC booting us out far, far too early for 2016. The fifth most economically powerful city in the world, well developed infrastructure, and we could use the international exposure far more than New York.

As for first time host countries, if they could get the infrastructure up to par, India (Mumbai or Delhi) would be a fascinating Olympics. (Although would the timing have to be adjusted due to the torrid heat and monsoon season later in summer?) Istanbul should get the Games soon, but I don't see the likes of Manila or Jakarta being ready for some time to come.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Can never see a Johanesburg Games. If South Africa does follow through with a 2024 bid it will be Durban or Cape Town bidding for the country. and going on the way the government and cities are positioning themselves it will be more likely Durban than Cape Town that the government puts forward.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

isaidso said:


> 3 wrongs don't make a right. The fact remains that Atlanta bought the right to host.


I have heard of this before, do you have proof of this, how much was the price tag to buy the Games? If so, it makes you wonder if the Games were not bought buy previous hosting cities.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Istanbul currently has the edge over other cities if it decides to bid - it's fresh, with a real global zeitgeist at the mo, all old and new, east and west, conservative and uber liberal cheek by jowl (also in 2006 Newsweek announced it as the world's coolest city - the last time it did that was a seminal edition for London in 1996). In a mere decade it's rocketed up the charts to one of the Top 10 most visited cities in the world by international tourists - its also very historic, beautiful and disconcertingly friendly for a megacity. Also Istanbul getting the Olympics will mark the first Islamic country to host, especially poignant in this day and age.

Of course however all this is background - alot also depends on the quality of the bid itself (no point having the perfect political and cultural setting but bad infrastructure and facilities), and the internal bickering among the IOC voters (where often their second or third choice ends up the winner rather than the first).

For similar reasons I would like Berlin - the global city du jour at the mo- to bid, and politically a returning Olympics there will heal the legacy of the 1936 Games.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

isaidso said:


> 3 wrongs don't make a right. The fact remains that Atlanta bought the right to host.


I realize that, but singling out one host city for such a horrendous accusation and no others is kind of irresponsible, don't you think? It's been a given for many years that IOC members were showered with gifts in order to receive their votes, so this is nothing new:



> Switzerland's Marc Hodler, a longtime member of the organization's ruling inner circle and close confidant of IOC President Juan Antonio Samaranch, detailed what he described as the systematic buying and selling of the Olympic Games. "To my knowledge, there has always, always, been a certain part of the vote given to corruption," he said, setting off the biggest ethics scandal in the history of the 104-year-old organization.


http://articles.latimes.com/1998/dec/13/sports/sp-53696

I guess it's just a popular pasttime to dump on Atlanta as a host city, even though SLC seems to be the most scandalous of all (at least according the media reports). But anyway...


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Stratosphere 2020 said:


> I have heard of this before, do you have proof of this, how much was the price tag to buy the Games? If so, it makes you wonder if the Games were not bought buy previous hosting cities.


IOC votes have apparently been bought in the past...it's pretty obvious it happened previously because there was no oversight in place.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> For similar reasons I would like Berlin - the global city du jour at the mo- to bid, and politically a returning Olympics there will heal the legacy of the 1936 Games.


I doubt Berlin would bid - its relatively poor. I'd rather expect Hamburg or Koln, out of all German cities to bid.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

In my Olympic Bid game im looking for members of the IOC and more bidders.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Stratosphere 2020 said:


> I have heard of this before, do you have proof of this, how much was the price tag to buy the Games? If so, it makes you wonder if the Games were not bought buy previous hosting cities.


It's all well documented in the public domain. The IOC were shamed into cleaning things up after Atlanta and hordes of IOC delegates were kicked out. I still suspect that the bidding process is quite dirty.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

WeimieLvr said:


> I realize that, but singling out one host city for such a horrendous accusation and no others is kind of irresponsible, don't you think?


Not at all. Play dirty, accept the consequences. My post was in direct response to why Atlanta won hosting duties. I shouldn't have to mention every other scandal at the same time.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

I think Buenos Aires and Johannesburg/Cape town have similar issues of relative isolation (economic, geographic). Buenos Aires is a world city so they still have a good chance. But both locations are so far away from other commercial interest.
South Africa got the WC because FIFA wanted to expand it's (football) audience and a hefty bribe was probably also involved knowing the worthless organization.
IOC doesn't really have the same considerations, they have the games themselves and nothing (no particular sport) else to sell.

So my shortlist would include Istanbul (biggest chance), Delhi, New York, Chicago, Berlin, Paris (been a long time) and despite the issue I mentioned above Buenos Aires in the more distant future.

Perhaps Amsterdam, Bogota and Tokyo as well. Perhaps Toronto as well?

Seeing as Europe and South America have just been trough the circulation I think Istanbul, New York/Chicago and perhaps Tokyo have the best chance.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Not at all. Play dirty, accept the consequences. My post was in direct response to why Atlanta won hosting duties. I shouldn't have to mention every other scandal at the same time.


Okay, if you feel like it's fine to chastise one city for something many have done then fine. It's silly, but be my guest. In Atlanta's case it is only an accusation, not a proven fact, and has been denied vehemently by the CEO of the Atlanta Games. When you have some actual proof of your "play dirty" idea then okay, but until then don't expect it to fly without a response.

Anyway, moving on from the off topic discussion...I would still love to see Chicago host a future Olympics. It has all of the pieces in place and would be a beautiful setting for the summer games.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not chastising Atlantans, but those members of the USOC who cheated. Big difference. 

Chicago would be a great future host, but would prefer to see one in New York.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be great in São Paulo.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

isaidso said:


> Chicago would be a great future host, but would prefer to see one in New York.


Why? I mean, I get the whole "bright lights, big city" glam of New York, but New York already is the main US city for tourism, and I feel an Olympics wouldn't bring anything special to the city. In Chicago, it would be amongst the major events of the city's history. I'd rather have the Olympics in a lesser known but just as worthwhile city.


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

It could be another China city, Shenzhen :cheers:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

If we are talking about big cities in developed world that hadn't hosted Olympics yet, there's also Osaka to consider.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Baleares said:


> It would be great in São Paulo.


In that chaotic city??? seriously? Cant you see why they chose Rio as the candidate


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Cus Rio is more beatifull and touristic


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Dralcoffin said:


> Why? I mean, I get the whole "bright lights, big city" glam of New York, but New York already is the main US city for tourism, and I feel an Olympics wouldn't bring anything special to the city. In Chicago, it would be amongst the major events of the city's history. I'd rather have the Olympics in a lesser known but just as worthwhile city.


I agree, Chicago would also have more use for the capital improvements. That said the absence of New York in the list of Paris, London and Tokyo is strange.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

dysan1 said:


> In that chaotic city??? seriously? Cant you see why they chose Rio as the candidate


I suppose you never been to São Paulo. They choose Rio because it's more touristic and of course beautiful. But São Paulo is very modern and a really High End City. A true Alpha City. That all count.

São Paulo already hosts many Great International events along the year. Olimpic Game would be just one more.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dralcoffin said:


> Why? I mean, I get the whole "bright lights, big city" glam of New York, but New York already is the main US city for tourism, and I feel an Olympics wouldn't bring anything special to the city. In Chicago, it would be amongst the major events of the city's history. I'd rather have the Olympics in a lesser known but just as worthwhile city.


Chicago is a very influential famous city within the US, but its appeal internationally is quite limited. It lives in the shadow of more famous US cities like NY, LA, Miami, and SF. I agree that Chicago would do an amazing job hosting, but people around the world aren't going to to get all that excited about a Chicago games. Quite undeserved, but Chicago has a bit of a visibility problem around the world. It's the Osaka of the United States.

Didn't Chicago get dropped in the very first round in the 2016 hosting bid? It shocked Americans, but not so much people elsewhere.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Baleares said:


> It would be great in São Paulo.


Agree, but São Paulo will likely have to wait 30-40 years for a chance to host due to Rio hosting in 2016.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

New York has been fighting for the Olympic Games but can't even get a proper proposal. I just hope it gets to host before I die :lol:

Regarding Chicago, if Beijing could host, I don't see how Chicago can't. Their visibility internationally, in my point of view, is leveled. It only happens that China was fast becoming an economic giant which probably helped in their case. 

I would love for the Olympics to be held in Africa in this decade. I'm rooting for Egypt as I'm not very fond of South Africa at all.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

isaidso said:


> Chicago is a very influential famous city within the US, but its appeal internationally is quite limited. It lives in the shadow of more famous US cities like NY, LA, Miami, and SF. I agree that Chicago would do an amazing job hosting, but people around the world aren't going to to get all that excited about a Chicago games. Quite undeserved, but Chicago has a bit of a visibility problem around the world. It's the Osaka of the United States.
> 
> Didn't Chicago get dropped in the very first round in the 2016 hosting bid? It shocked Americans, but not so much people elsewhere.


That's a big reason why I want the Games to come to Chicago: few events increase a city's visibility like the Olympics. I'd want the games in Osaka over Tokyo for the same line of reasoning. However, the IOC seems to favor flashy, well known cities, and I'm still angry at them for dropping Chicago in the first round.

As for an African games, could Casablanca pull the Games off, or is it pretty much down to Egypt or South Africa?


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Dralcoffin said:


> That's a big reason why I want the Games to come to Chicago: few events increase a city's visibility like the Olympics. I'd want the games in Osaka over Tokyo for the same line of reasoning. However, the IOC seems to favor flashy, well known cities, and I'm still angry at them for dropping Chicago in the first round.
> 
> As for an African games, could Casablanca pull the Games off, or is it pretty much down to Egypt or South Africa?


It's pretty much down to South Africa to be honest.
Do people internationally really think of Chicago as less prominent than Miami or San Fran? Maybe less touristy but I'm not so sure. Then again my views might be a bit warped by spending time on these forums 

It's the city I want to visit most for some reason (already visited New York and the amazing city of Atlanta though).


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Atlanta.. Amazing? :?


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Motul said:


> Atlanta.. Amazing? :?


Some people think so...it's all personal opinion I guess.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dralcoffin said:


> That's a big reason why I want the Games to come to Chicago: few events increase a city's visibility like the Olympics. I'd want the games in Osaka over Tokyo for the same line of reasoning. However, the IOC seems to favor flashy, well known cities, and I'm still angry at them for dropping Chicago in the first round.


I can appreciate all that, but lesser known cities always have an uphill battle. The reality is that 2008 was always going to go to Beijing and 2016 was always going to go to Rio. The other cities in the running were just window dressing. 2020? I'd be shocked if Istanbul wasn't chosen.



Dralcoffin said:


> As for an African games, could Casablanca pull the Games off, or is it pretty much down to Egypt or South Africa?


Morocco isn't anywhere close to being able to finance/organize a summer Olympics. In Africa, it's really only South Africa and Egypt that have that capability. Even with these 2 countries, pulling it off successfully would be a major stretch.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ParadiseLost said:


> Do people internationally really think of Chicago as less prominent than Miami or San Fran? Maybe less touristy but I'm not so sure. Then again my views might be a bit warped by spending time on these forums


On SSC Chicago is no doubt more high profile than any other US city except New York, but most people aren't skyscraper enthusiasts.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

WeimieLvr said:


> Some people think so...it's all personal opinion I guess.



No offense, it's just not the first adjective that pops in my mind when thinking of Atlanta..


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

I was joking about Atlanta, not sure why anymore since it's not bad or anything. It's more that I was stuck there on a layover so I didn't really check out the place by choice 
Nice aquarium though.

edit: New Orleans? Maybe in north America but not here in Europe.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Morocco isn't anywhere close to being able to finance/organize a summer Olympics. In Africa, it's really only South Africa and Egypt that have that capability. Even with these 2 countries, pulling it off successfully would be a major stretch.


The only non-developed countries that have organized the Olympics until now are China in 2008 and Mexico in 1968. But Mexico probably was in better condition back then than now, and China has enormous resources due to its size. I don't see Egypt or Marocco being able to host Olympics in next 20 years at least.


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

i wonder if Luanda, Angola or a city in Nigeria could host the summer games, they have held the african cup football tournament successfully, and I think also large track and field meets


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I
> The IOC probe revealed that Atlanta bribed their way to a winning bid. Pay offs were widespread.


Proof? 

That's a lie. The IOC felt that Athens 1996 was NOT ready to host the Centennial Games; and Atlanta was more ready. The instigator of Atlanta's bid, Billy Payne, a suburban lawyer who had to mortgage his own house to find funds to finance the bid. And you think that's on the same level as the oil-rich sheiks of Qatar who bought the 2022 World Cup? 

EIGHT years later in 1997, the IOC felt that Athens would be ready for 2004...and so it gave them to Athens. Well, look at where Greece is today...ready to drag down all of Europe.
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x
x


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

WeimieLvr said:


> "He said there were cash-for-votes abuses during the bidding processes for the 1996 summer games won by Atlanta, the Sydney 2000 Olympics and the Salt Lake City's 2002 bid."
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/261152.stm


Read AND understand the quote before interpreting it WRONGLY!! It said there was cash-for-abuses for the (bidding) for the 1996 summer games (which were won by Atlanta)...

Pound doesn't say that Atlanta made the bribes. Atlanta was up against FIVE OTHER cities (Athens, Belgrade, Manchester, Melbourne and Toronto). Can losers NOT bribe? How do you bribe *86* IOC members? Could the backers of Athens, Belgrade, Manchester, Melbourne and Toronto NOT HAVE offered bribes as well? Dick Pound is from Canada; not the US. Perhaps he's talking about what is closer to his vest--Toronto?? 

They say where there's smoke, there's fire. The 2 fellows from Salt Lake were indeed caught; but how come if those 2 were caught 5 years later, then how come the bidders for Atlanta were NOT caught? So, what kind of libelous, STUPID propaganda do you buy into??? 

Besides, you know it takes TWO to tango. A phone call doesn't happen if you don't get to your other party. Similarly, a bribe doesn't happen if there is NO receiving end.
x
x
x
x
x
x
x


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

ParadiseLost said:


> edit: New Orleans? Maybe in north America but not here in Europe.


Probably not. New Orleans is small (metro is a hair over a million), a very impoverished city by American standards, the infrastructure outside of the French Quarter is weak, and its economy is still coming back from Katrina. As well, its summers are like being in a sauna. It's made great strides coming back, but it's nowhere near Olympics level. Houston and Dallas could pull it off, but they'd have to move the timing as they get damn hot in the summer.


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

It would be great in Buenos Aires but after the 2020 when the economy will become sane.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Knitemplar said:


> Proof?


It was covered to death for weeks all over the world. What's next holocaust denial? The world recognizes that bribes won Atlanta the Games and so does the IOC. This thread is supposed to be about future host cities, not debating an issue that was already well hammered out 15 years ago.:|


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Bauhaus said:


> It would be great in Buenos Aires but after the 2020 when the economy will become sane.


I'm surprised Buenos Aires didn't host decades ago.


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Romania is hosting next year the European Youth Olympic Festival, also bid to host the 2022 Winter Olympic Games.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Doha


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> It was covered to death for weeks all over the world. What's next holocaust denial? The world recognizes that bribes won Atlanta the Games and so does the IOC. This thread is supposed to be about future host cities, not debating an issue that was already well hammered out 15 years ago.:|


Baloney. It never was and you actually bought into the lie. Hey, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell ya! :lol:
x
x
x
x
x
x
x


----------



## fish.01 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Darwin, Australia is ready to step up...and they would really benefit from the infrastructure.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

oh god. Darwin. Please no.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> Read AND understand the quote before interpreting it WRONGLY!! It said there was cash-for-abuses for the (bidding) for the 1996 summer games (which were won by Atlanta)...
> 
> Pound doesn't say that Atlanta made the bribes. Atlanta was up against FIVE OTHER cities (Athens, Belgrade, Manchester, Melbourne and Toronto). Can losers NOT bribe? How do you bribe *86* IOC members? Could the backers of Athens, Belgrade, Manchester, Melbourne and Toronto NOT HAVE offered bribes as well? Dick Pound is from Canada; not the US. Perhaps he's talking about what is closer to his vest--Toronto??
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone has as much issues with the Atlanta end as the IOC end. For the same reason the Qatar WC bid doesn't make Qatar look bad but makes Fifa look very bad (IOC is nowhere near as bad as fifa though).


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Fallout said:


> What countries or cities do you think have chance of hosting Olympic Games in future? What do you think are the minimal capabilities (like GDP or population size) necessary to be able to host such event?


The answer to this question is simple and in 3 parts:

1. The countries/cities who can afford the extravaganza.

2. The countries/cities that are DUMB enough to cater to the whims of the IOC; and therefore deserve what they hanker for :lol:; and

3. The "sucker" countries/cities that the IOC entrusts their precious "Games" to. 

That's all it boils down to.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

???
Olympics have been a positive for many cities.
Barcelona and Atlanta to name two. When looking at the billions of dollars of cost people are quick to overlook that a huge part of those investments are lasting, infrastructure, housing, tourism and yes sporting facilities. And a big part of those improvements are essentially financed by the visitors and what they spend in the city during and after the games.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ParadiseLost said:


> ???
> Olympics have been a positive for many cities.
> Barcelona and Atlanta to name two. When looking at the billions of dollars of cost people are quick to overlook that a huge part of those investments are lasting, infrastructure, housing, tourism and yes sporting facilities. And a big part of those improvements are essentially financed by the visitors and what they spend in the city during and after the games.


I understand that. Yes, it's great if it works out like Barcelona, LA, Atlanta. But what about cases like Montreal, Athens? Beijing, who knows the toll because it's ruled by a communist government. If you will look at Beijing's Official Report" (which took them two years to finish), I don't believe it includes ANY Figures. (It is so thick and boring and I'll be damned if I'm going back in there to check.) Or whatever dollar figures are in there, are doctored anyway.

Yes, in the more altruistic view, it's good for hosts because they get a lot done. Yes, it's great shock therapy. Improvements that say, will be carried out over 20 years, get done in 7! Well and good, if the host city/country can walk that fine balancing act of spending/borrowing/going into hock, with immediate returns of going out of hock AND putting 90% of the venues into paying use. Unfortunately, Montreal and Athens were prime examples of mismanaged Olympic hosting. What will the summer resort city of Sochi do with half a dozen brand new stadia? 

Hosting them is best done by a society that has the knowledge how to do this and can sustain such accelerated expansion in a compressed timeframe.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

I know the Spanish economy is not great at the moment but I think Madrid would be perfect for holding the Olympics. It has the infrastructure and a great sporting history.


----------



## fish.01 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> oh god. Darwin. Please no.


You don't feel darwin is quite ready ?


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

New York, USA
Brazilia, Brazil
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Madrid, Spain (jajaja)
Bangkok, Thailand
Johannesburg, South Africa
Toronto, Canada
Istanbul, Turkey
Santiago, Chile and
Singapore.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

US cities that haven't had the Summer Games yet but could pull them off I feel:

Of course New York and Chicago

Seattle
San Francisco 
San Diego
Phoenix (climate an issue)
Denver
Dallas
Houston
Minneapolis
Boston 
Philadelphia
Washington, D.C.
Tampa/Orlando?
Miami

I think about 3 million people is getting to be the minimum (in the US at least) for the level of fundraising and infrastructure investment needed to pull off the Olympics.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Knitemplar said:


> Baloney. It never was and you actually bought into the lie.


I suppose the 100s of hours of coverage detailing the bribes/corruption on BBC, CBC, ABC, CBS, etc. and the IOC officially apologizing was all faked just like the moon landing. What's next, having to prove to you that the earth isn't flat? :nuts:


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I suppose the 100s of hours of coverage detailing the bribes/corruption on BBC, CBC, ABC, CBS, etc. and the IOC officially apologizing was all faked just like the moon landing. What's next, having to prove to you that the earth isn't flat? :nuts:


So what about the hundreds of hours of reporting? Hundreds of hours of reporting on the OJ Simpson case or the Nuremberg war crimes don't PROVE or DISPROVE the litigants' innocence or guilt. It's the jury and the court that decides--NOT THE COVERAGE. Duh!! 

When did the IOC apologize? Stop making things up. Nah-- you just want to buy into the lies. But that's OK, because those Games went on anyway--with or without your believing in them.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Dralcoffin said:


> US cities that haven't had the Summer Games yet but could pull them off I feel:
> 
> San Francisco (but where to put a stadium near downtown?)
> .


The 2016 SF plan was to build a new stadium right beside Candlestick (there's huge empty land beside the existing stadium); and then tear the old one down (which needs replacing anyway). So space wasn't the problem as it is with Boston. (But the 49ers wanted to be closer to more than one freeway which is why they're moving down to the Santa Clara location.)

x
x
x
x


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Cities I'd like to see the summer Olympics:*

*America*
Sao Paulo
Buenos Aires
San Francisco
New York
Toronto 
Vancouver

*Europe*
Warsaw
Istanbul
Stockholm
Amsterdam
Berlin
Paris

*Africa*
Johannesburg
Cairo

*Asia*
New Delhi
Karachi
Bangkok
Jakarta
Tokyo


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> *Cities I'd like to see the summer Olympics:*
> 
> *Europe* :nuts:
> Johannesburg
> Cairo


Uhmmm...do you know where your continents are? :nuts: :nuts:

Now I know why you buy all that B/S about the bribes of Atlanta. :lol: :lol:

Also, I got news for you. Durban will be South Africa's entry. 

#1 - because of the climate in July-August. In case you weren't aware, the seasons are reversed south of the equator. If you watched any of the 2010 WC coverage, Durban provided the mildest weather of all the venues whereas it was wet, windy and cold in the other 8 venues, Johannesburg included!! 

#2 - For all the new stadia built for World Cup 2010, the $385 million stadium built for Durban was built *specifically to accommodate a running track* keeping a future Olympics in mind. They are not going to spend *another $500-600 million for another stadium *in either Johannesburg or CapeTown where they would lose to northern cities on the weather issue.

#3 - Why did Durban host the IOC Session last year? It was to show Durban off specifically first-hand to the IOC members.

#4 - The two major travel & tourist associations of South Africa, who would know a thing or two about welcoming visitors from abroad, endorsed Durban as the appropriate RSA entry when it was first thought that RSA was going to bid for the 2020 Games.

x
x
x
x
x


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I'm surprised Buenos Aires didn't host decades ago.


Well, they almost did. 

Again, read up on the RIGHT Olympic history. Buenos Aires lost to Melbourne in 1951 by ONE vote for the right to host the 1956 Games. After the war, and during those Peron years, Argentina was a "have" nation thus, they could afford to host an Olympic Games of the 50s. 

The one vote was cast by Avery Brundage who then went on to become IOC president many years later. But that one vote caused the IOC to have to find another location for the equestrian events of 1956 because Australia would NOT bend its quarantine rules to accommodate the int'l horses. Consequence: the Equestrian Int'l Federation got ticked off and picked Stockholm to hold the 1956 Equestrian events...thereby causing the Australian team the greatest inconvenience and expense to come to Sweden because Stockholm was the farthest city for the Australian team vs. the other cities who bid for the Equestrian events. 

KNOW the right Olympic history, isaidso-- not the falsehoods and rumours you seem so easily to believe in.


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm looking for cities in my 2028 Summer Olympics game! 

If interested to put in a bid:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513294


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Americas

- Chicago
- Los Angeles
- Houston
- Buenos Aires
- Santiago
- Brasilia
- São Paulo

Europe:

- Madrid
- Rome
- Warsaw
- Lisbon

Asia

- Baku
- Doha
- Shanghai
- Kuala Lumpur
- Singapore

Africa:

- Durban
- Cape Town
- Cairo

Oceania:

- Auckland
- Adelaide
- Brisbane
- Perth


----------



## BruinsFan (Apr 18, 2012)

Dralcoffin said:


> US cities that haven't had the Summer Games yet but could pull them off I feel:
> 
> Of course New York and Chicago
> 
> ...


The Seaport District has plenty of open space. And is only 1 mile away from downtown.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*FAAN:* What's your interest in Brasilia? I'm not suggesting Brasilia couldn't host one, but thought it was an odd choice.



Knitemplar said:


> KNOW the right Olympic history, isaidso-- not the falsehoods and rumours you seem so easily to believe in.


I put more weight in what the world media have reported than your opinion on this matter. That the IOC can admit the corruption and you can't says quite a bit. It also says quite a bit that you would pounce on an obvious 'cut and paste' error to discredit someone else. Low blows aren't limited to the Atlanta bid committee I see.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> *FAAN:*
> I put more weight in what the world media have reported than your opinion on this matter. That the IOC can admit the corruption and you can't says quite a bit. It also says quite a bit that you would pounce on an obvious 'cut and paste' error to discredit someone else.


Except that the IOC NEVER admitted there was any bribery involved in the 1996 race. Where's the proof? 

I'm sorry, but I have been following the whole Olympic bidding and awarding process for over 40 years now, and never did I come across any factual and official pronouncemens from the IOC which stated that bribes (from Atlanta) exchanged hands in the 1996 race. What you read and chose to believe were *all UNSUBSTANTIATED rumors and charges* (which of course get reported) and came mostly from the losing, sour grapes supporters of Athens. 

Just because you claim someone ripped you off doesn't prove it happened unless you have proof, witnesses and documentation. How many times have people tried to pin some some trumped-up charges on successful fast food chains and "blame their unsanitary ways"; and have been proven to be liars. They just saw an opportunity to milk some people with money with whatever means. But they still had to prove the wrongdoing and they were found wanting. 

FIFA officials (specifically Jack Warner) were caught and found guilty by FIFA in the recent World Cup elections (for 2018, 2022 and the FIFA presidency). If there were charges for 1996, then why was Atlanta or its representatives NOT penalized? Show me the proof and I might believe you. Give me a reliable IOC link. Otherwise, don't make things up.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

Good lord the Olympics in Toronto would be the worst thing ever. isaidso would chang his signature to proclaim that Canadians invented the Olympics too.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

joezierer said:


> isaidso would chang his signature to proclaim that Canadians invented the Olympics too.


Everyone knows the Greeks invented the modern Olympics. If you're referring to my tag line, I'm not the one making claims about baseball. Beachville and the Canadian Baseball Hall of Fame do. 










Btw, I wouldn't get your knickers in a knot quite so fast. Toronto has bid twice and lost twice. Toronto's chances of landing the Olympics aren't high. 



Knitemplar said:


> Except that the IOC NEVER admitted there was any bribery involved in the 1996 race. Where's the proof?


This is getting tiring, but if you really want Atlanta's name dragged through the mud on this thread every few hours, so be it. *Atlanta bribed the IOC to win the 1996 Olympics.* Want to go for round 4?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

FAAN said:


> Americas
> 
> - Chicago
> *- Los Angeles*
> ...


If you're to pick a US west coast city, why not San Francisco? LA has had it twice already and SF is a very appealing city to people around the world.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Everyone knows the Greeks invented the modern Olympics. If you're referring to my tag line, I'm not the one making claims about baseball. Beachville and the Canadian Baseball Hall of Fame do.


Is that connected to the Canadian War Hall of Fame that proclaims Canada won WW2?


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

isaidso said:


> This is getting tiring, but if you really want Atlanta's name dragged through the mud on this thread every few hours, so be it. *Atlanta bribed the IOC to win the 1996 Olympics.* Want to go for round 4?


NOT TRUE. It's UNPROVEN. 

Where's the PROOF? Or will you continue to spread LIBEL and SLANDER? 

x
x
x
x


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

joezierer said:


> Is that connected to the Canadian War Hall of Fame that proclaims Canada won WW2?


No, you're confusing them with the US government.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Knitemplar said:


> NOT TRUE. It's UNPROVEN.
> 
> Where's the PROOF? Or will you continue to spread LIBEL and SLANDER?


Proof is all over the public domain. Talking about how Atlanta bribed the IOC to win the Olympics is getting a little stale.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

They are FALSE and UNSUBSTANTIATED rumors. 

http://articles.latimes.com/1990-09-18/news/mn-861_1_atlanta-olympics-athens 

http://saportareport.com/blog/2012/...s-of-medal-sold-for-1-million-british-tweets/

Funny, I see no mention of your so-called 'bribes' in any of these more reliable sources...not unless you want to go to the Greek sources. Just FYI, Melina Mercouri kicked a photographer at a press session in Tokyo out of spite. 

x
x
x
x


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd like to see these cities get a chance at hosting the games sometime in the future:
Auckland
Bangkok
Brisbane
Kuala Lumpur
Toronto

I'd also love to see New Zealand have a chance at hosting the Winter Olympics at some stage, I don't know if it would be feasible though? I'm hoping Istanbul gets 2020


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago
Seattle
Dubai


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Knitemplar said:


> Well, they almost did.
> 
> Again, read up on the RIGHT Olympic history. Buenos Aires lost to Melbourne in 1951 by ONE vote for the right to host the 1956 Games. After the war, and during those Peron years, Argentina was a "have" nation thus, they could afford to host an Olympic Games of the 50s.
> 
> ...



A bit upset are we?

Melbourne is looking to bid at either 24/28 should be interesting, hope we go up against Buenos Ares and beat them again. :lol:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

My Top 10 To Host

1. Istanbul. If not in 2020 then in 2024 for sure. It has everything going for it

2. Madrid. Persistence should be rewarded. They've bid for the past like 4 Olympics and it wouldn't be fair for them to lose it each and every time just because some upstart boomtown in some developing country wanted to get in at the last second

3. Singapore. It's rich, it's multicultural and has good venues, transportation, hotels and airport destinations. We haven't had a Southeast Asian games since ever and this would be the main contender if it bid

4. Cape Town. After the successful 2010 Summer Games it has the wind at its back and it's a great location for a sporting event like the Olympics. People like sporting events in Africa. They're festive and Cape Town is the symbolic city of the new Africa. It just makes sense

5. Chicago or New York. The USA hasn't hosted a Summer game in 16 years but it will be 28 years by the time the next chance comes to choose. Chicago or New York have a good chance since the odds are that the next couple of games will be Eastern Hemisphere for sure

6. Shanghai. After Beijing, China will want to give center-stage to its other favorite city (not Hong Kong), Shanghai! Shanghai hosted the World Expo and definitely has all the major characteristics to host the games. If Beijing got it with political controversy, bad air and horrid transit than Shanghai should be in good shape

7. Paris. France isn't gonna give up and eventually the games will return to Europe. If Madrid loses the 2020 games then I think Paris could take the top mantle of being the de-facto European bidding city

8. Buenos Aires. Location isn't so good and the political excitement and organization has been weak but the 2020 Olympics will be decided in Buenos Aires in 2013 and the IOC usually uses these summits to scout out the city they're in. They did it to Singapore in 2009

9. Rome. If Madrid loses and Paris turns it down then Rome has a great shot at it

10. Tokyo. By 2024, it will have been 60 years since Tokyo first hosted the Summer Olympics. It's a symbolic anniversary and if Tokyo loses in 2020 (which I think it will), then 2024 should look like a great opportunity depending who wins in 2020 (if Madrid wins, then Tokyo has an even better shot)

Who WON'T GET IT
1. Doha - heat, political outcry after the FIFA World Cup announcement
2. Moscow - doesn't have many allies in the IOC and tends to be a pariah state that doesn't work within the "vote for the city in your region" framework. Cold and has little appeal to many. Sochi at least has better weather.
3. Anywhere outside of South Africa in Africa. The 52 non-South Africa African countries have no chance. Zilch. Nada
4. Mexico or Colombia. Chances of terrorism and/or crime ruin these country's chances for the next decade or two
5. India. The failed Commonwealth Games left Delhi's reputation in tatters and Mumbai won't fare much better


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv hosts each 4 years an olympic games since 1930's
with 8,000 athletes from 60 countries around the globe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maccabiah_Games















[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/macc181033citamargrinbe.jpg/]








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bleustx (Nov 1, 2009)

Singapore.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv hosts each 4 years an olympic games since 1930's
> with 8,000 athletes from 60 countries around the globe


Not unless Israel ceases to be political hotpoint.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Knitemplar said:


> NOT TRUE. It's UNPROVEN.
> 
> Where's the PROOF? Or will you continue to spread LIBEL and SLANDER?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it...he would continue to argue with a rock if it responds to his nonsense. Intelligent people know the difference between rumors and facts, so it's not a problem to the rest of us. Let him think what he will...he thinks he's dragging Atlanta's name through the mud when he's really just making an ass of himself. hno:


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> So what about the hundreds of hours of reporting? Hundreds of hours of reporting on the OJ Simpson case or the Nuremberg war crimes don't PROVE or DISPROVE the litigants' innocence or guilt. It's the jury and the court that decides--NOT THE COVERAGE. Duh!!
> 
> When did the IOC apologize? Stop making things up. Nah-- you just want to buy into the lies. But that's OK, because those Games went on anyway--with or without your believing in them.



Haha so you're saying OJ is innocent now because he got acquitted? The truth and court rulings are obviously two separate things.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

ParadiseLost said:


> Haha so you're saying OJ is innocent now because he got acquitted? The truth and court rulings are obviously two separate things.


That's correct. Regardless of how others may read it, technically, he was acquitted and not found guilty. That doesn't mean that's the case in other people's hearts but you can't render a binding judgment by your feelings or what your 'hunch' is. I believe he was guilty as sin but that judgment didn't send him to jail, did it??


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

isaidso said:


> If you're to pick a US west coast city, why not San Francisco? LA has had it twice already and SF is a very appealing city to people around the world.


I thought in LA to celebrate 100 years after the 1932 Olympics, but San Francisco, Seattle, to San Diego could also be good places for the Olympic Games. kay:


----------



## Fabio_l (May 26, 2012)

Fitzrovian said:


> Excellent list. I would only add Toronto. I also agree that Madrid must be close to the head of the queue right now. It's a beautiful city with spectacular infrastructure and most venues already in place. It could host fantastic games tomorrow if given an opportunity. The only thing that hurt it for 2016 was that the IOC didn't want to go to Europe twice in a row. But it MUST be the next western European city selected


Well, I´ve been thinking, Toronto may be have a very good chance to host a olympic games, maybe in 2024 or 2028. Even more than Chicago and NY. Toronto already will host the Pan american Games of 2015, and the city is building a very good infrastructure for this games. 
In case of Rio, for example, the city had a Pan American in 2007, before the announcement of the olympics. Wich I think served as a "test" for the city. According to the success of these games, Toronto could be very benefited.


----------



## Elwin135 (Oct 15, 2011)

Miami, Durban, Houston and New Orleans could possibly host the Olympic


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Miami?? No way with such bad public transportation and the weather in Summer is horrible!! and New Orleans??? One of the poorest cities in America?? Maybe Houston, and still, Houston is like meh.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> The Middle East? No. The conditions (the extremes of climate for the preferred time frame, the politics, the instability, the inter-Islamic schisms, the second-class treatment of women and Jews, their weak or non-existent sporting tradition, etc.) of the core Middle East countries are NOT at all conducive to the universal ideals and commonalities of the Olympic Games. .


Agreed that all those nations have various degrees of that but to some extant its been proven that the IOC (and especially FIFA) will overlook human rights issues though I think that basis would exclude some outright (most of the Gulf nations). The bigger inhibitor in that region is climate and population size. 

That said I think Morocco could reasonably soon host a games. Its climate in its major cities is actually not to bad in summer. I would give Algiers and Cairo an outside chance in the medium future if they seem good growth in the next decade.


sana14may said:


> Dubai should host Olympic games.


Not really. Small population. Too hot. Abysmal human rights particularly as related to how the venues would be built. FIFA doesn't care about such matters but I think that the IOC may be a bit more sensitive to such issues.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

-Corey- said:


> LA, CHicago and New York City might be interesting in hosting the Games in 2024 ^^. Hope NYC is chosen.
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/latest/17051-ioc-agrees-revenue-sharing-deal-with-usoc


Hopefully not L.A. The US is too varied and has too many good options to put forth repeats.

I would be happy to see NYC, San Fran, or Chicago host the games in the near future though. Perhaps the first two would hold more appeal for an international audience but I think all three could present a very quality games.



Manitopiaaa said:


> My Top 10 To Host
> 
> 1. Istanbul.
> 2. Madrid.
> ...


Good list. I would replace Singapore with Berlin. I think the IOC would eventually like the symoblism of awardeding a fully rehabiliated and united Berlin in a peaceful Europe before most people who were around to remember a divided Berlin are dead and gone. It also doesn't hurt that Germany has gone the longest since hosting a games among major Western European nations.

I would also replace Rome with Toronto or perhaps Casablanca . 

I would add San Fran along with NYC and Chicago at #5.


----------



## TheSilverRay (May 2, 2012)

Elwin135 said:


> Miami, Durban, Houston and New Orleans could possibly host the Olympic


Definitely Durban. Its an awesome city for the olympic games. they'd be fantastic


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

nomarandlee said:


> Agreed that all those nations have various degrees of that but to some extant its been proven that the IOC (and especially FIFA) will overlook human rights issues though I think that basis would exclude some outright (most of the Gulf nations). The bigger inhibitor in that region is climate and population size.


The problem is not only how IOC will look at civil right issues in arab states. It's also how those states attitude towards female sports (loks at some dress they wear) and participation of Israeli team.



nomarandlee said:


> Good list. I would replace Singapore with Berlin. I think the IOC would eventually like the symoblism of awardeding a fully rehabiliated and united Berlin in a peaceful Europe before most people who were around to remember a divided Berlin are dead and gone. It also doesn't hurt that Germany has gone the longest since hosting a games among major Western European nations.
> 
> I would also replace Rome with Toronto or perhaps Casablanca .
> 
> I would add San Fran along with NYC and Chicago at #5.


Germany had summer games in Munich in 1972.

Eastern Europe however had only one summer games in Moscow and one winter games in Sarajevo. I think IOC should pick more cities from that region in future.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Fallout said:


> The problem is not only how IOC will look at civil right issues in arab states. It's also how those states attitude towards female sports (loks at some dress they wear) and participation of Israeli team.


Oh I agree. It is especially a disgrace that the IOC allows Saudi Arabia be a part of the Olympic movement when they still don't allow women participation. It is really endemic of the gender apartheid of that country. It is such a disgrace that I think if any developed nations had any standards they should boycott the games until the Saudi Arabia is booted from the IOC until they change.


> Germany had summer games in Munich in 1972.
> Eastern Europe however had only one summer games in Moscow and one winter games in Sarajevo. I think IOC should pick more cities from that region in future.


True. Still the UK, Italy, Spain, France will all have had Olympic games at least since the 1990's. Along with Germany those arguably make up Western Europe "five big" nations. Though I see a good case for Rome or Paris getting a games I think a games in the New Berlin in what is Europe central and leading nation would be a good selection.

I do agree that it is time again to see Eastern Europe be represented as well though. The only city/country that I really think is really merits hosting though is Poland from a population and development standpoint.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd love to see the 'lympix in these great cities that have never hosted:

Istanbul
Delhi
NYC
Shanghai
Dubai
Buenos Aires
St Petersburg
Cape Town
Cairo
Hong Kong
San Francisco
Singapore
Bangkok
Toronto


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

sana14may said:


> Dubai should host Olympic games.


The UAE has a very very very long way to go when it comes to civil liberties before the world will allow an Olympics to be held there. Women? Gays? Blacks? Indians? These people are hardly treated equally or with respect in the UAE.

If you want to hold a world event, you need to be a place that embraces the world's people: ALL OF THEM!


----------



## bowyer333 (May 21, 2012)

Istanbul has large opportunity


----------



## Iamsorry (Jun 9, 2012)

Cities or Proxy areas
where I believe they are capable to host nice games and that I want see them to do so,

Istanbul , Prague , Venecia , Salzburg
Guangzhou (GD Province)
Shanghai (Zhejiang including Hangzhou)
Newyork, 
Miami (FL State)

Nagoya (Chubu Region)
Osaka-Kyoto (Kansai Region)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Busan* is preparing to host 2024 summer olympic step by step.

http://www.2024busan.com/


----------



## Iamsorry (Jun 9, 2012)

seaniscoming said:


> *Busan* is preparing to host 2024 summer olympic step by step.
> 
> http://www.2024busan.com/


Although I am a Korean, negative for Busan to host in 2024.
There are plenty of other better cities in other nations deserve to host earlier.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Iamsorry said:


> Although I am a Korean, negative for Busan to host in 2024.
> There are plenty of other better cities in other nations deserve to host earlier.


If so, there are also plenty of other better cities in other nations deserve to host 2018 winter olympic than Pyeongchang. Don't you think so?

Pyeongchang deserves to host olympic while Busan doesn't?


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think these cities have a real shot of getting the Olympic Games eventually.

US: Chicago, Denver _(winter)_
Argentina: Buenos Aires, Bariloche _(winter)_, Mendoza _(winter)_
Chile: Santiago _(for either summer or winter)_
South Africa: Durban, Cape Town
New Zealand: Auckland, Christchurch _(winter)_


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Baleares said:


> I suppose you never been to São Paulo. They choose Rio because it's more touristic and of course beautiful. But São Paulo is very modern and a really High End City. A true Alpha City. That all count.
> 
> São Paulo already hosts many Great International events along the year. Olimpic Game would be just one more.


I have been to Sao Paulo thanks, big crazy city that takes forever to get anywhere. You can say alpha city, but not the type of city for an event like the olympics at all.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

and why all the sympathy for Madrid because it has bid so many times? In the current climate in Spain, with bailouts of the banks, record unemployment and the situation getting worse every single day, how on earth do you think it is right or humane to consider them getting the olympics? they are on their way to be bailed out by europe and their people who very little money, how many people living in madrid besides the people that come on here support this bid when their lives are falling apart???

And if Europe has to bail spain out, like it is looking ever likely, who in europe is going to then support their bid, which europe will more than likely be funding??? Madness. They should pull out right now


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Knitemplar said:


> ou can't render a binding judgment by your feelings or what your 'hunch' is. I believe he was guilty as sin but that judgment didn't send him to jail, did it??


No, so what?
You and I can still talk about his obvious guilt, as you just did.

Same thing for Atlanta, though on that one I don't know whether they are guilty or not.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

dysan1 said:


> Madness. They should pull out right now


Agree. It speaks volumnes that Spain needs a $100 billion bailout from its European partners and they still have the audacity to motor ahead with an Olympics bid. Who do they think will finance these games, Germany? hno:


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

isaidso said:


> Agree. It speaks volumnes that Spain needs a $100 billion bailout from its European partners and they still have the audacity to motor ahead with an Olympics bid. Who do they think will finance these games, Germany? hno:


I agree, but it's not extravagant spending by the Spanish government that has led to their current troubles. It's their huge housing bubble. Before the crisis their public books where much tidier than those of Northern Europe or the US (debt and deficit).


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It was the Spanish government's responsibility to provide a regulatory framework that created a sound banking system. They failed Spaniards in that regard. That said, the Olympics is the last thing Spain needs at this point.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

would be interesting if this can be hosted in High-altitude cities , i.e. Quito, La Paz, Bogota


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

They were held in Mexico City so there is precedent.


----------



## onosqaciw (Feb 13, 2011)

yah that would be some challenge, i think denver would fit that


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Of those only Bogota has a shot in the somewhat near future.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Fabio_l said:


> The trend really is that the Olympic Games take place in a more varied number of countries. And besides these you said, we have Africa and the Middle East, which in my opinion will soon host the Olympic Games.


Out of that region, only Turkey has the potential to host the games for now, and maybe South Africa with some limitations.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

In China I can see these cities host in the *long-term future* :

*Summer:*

Shanghai
Guangzhou
Shenzhen
Chongqing
Wuhan
Chengdu
Shenyang
Nanjing
Xi'an

*Winter:*

Harbin
Ürümqi
Changchun
Kunming
Shenyang
Chengdu


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like Toronto might make another run at it; this time for the 2024 Games.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

They're not gonna get it if the US bids, because Vancouver 2010 would be too soon!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The last 2 north American summer Olympics have gone to US cities. Besides, your argument is a little rich considering:

1980 Lake Placid
1984 Los Angeles

1996 Atlanta
2002 Salt Lake City


4 in 22 years! The IOC isn't going to have an issue with a 14 year gap.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

You are probably right, and Toronto seems like the obvious candidate.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Hold on though, the US is a country with a population of 300m, ten times that of Canada whose is half that of the UK's. It is a country which contributes the vast bulk of the IOC's sponsorship, and which consistently finishes either first or second in the medal table. It's an Olympic, financial and World superpower. The US understanadably has more frequent Games than Canada.

A country the size of Canada getting a 4th Games in 40-odd years would be remarkable, unprecedented in the modern era. For the US, getting 2024 wouldn't be. So yes, I think the next North American Games is USA bound.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

So by your logic, Canada has to sit through 9 US hosted summer Olympics before we host a summer Olympics since they have 9 times the population of Canada? We'll see. 


What's unprecedented is the summer Olympics going to the same city 3 times.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> So by your logic, Canada has to sit through 9 US hosted summer Olympics before we host a summer Olympics since they have 9 times the population of Canada? We'll see.


No, that wasn't my logic but thank you for deliberately misinterpreting my post. My point was that the USA is one of only a handful of Olympic and World superpowers. I used population, _in conjunction with_ financial contribution and historical sporting performance to point this out, and then went onto to point out that's the reason the US gets more Games. I also pointed out that Canada, along with virtually every other country on Earth, doesn't have these advantages, so comparing your hosting streak with the US' and extrapolating into the future isn't right.

Nowhere in my post did I say the IOC should come up with a formula that proportionally assigns hosts based on a linear graph of their populations.



> What's unprecedented is the summer Olympics going to the same city 3 times


Indeed. But it's happened. I'm not saying Toronto 2024 _cannot_ happen, again please don't misinterpret me. I'm saying that it's quite unlikely. I really do think - and think the IOC will think - Canada has had its slice of the pie for the time being and that a US bid has a better chance.

I'd love to see Toronto host at some point (just as I'd love to see Melbourne host, see my response below). The atmosphere at Vancouver came across brilliantly. I'm just trying to be realistic in my analysis of what the IOC might do, that's all.

And RE: your response to my comment in the other thread...



> A country the size of Canada getting the summer Olympics in 2024 would be unprecedented in the modern era according to you because we had them in 1976, but smaller Australia had it in 1956, 2000, and you're already itching for another one?


I don't _think_ Australia will get a Games for at least another 30+ years. I'll be 60s probably by the time this happens.

Again, like my responses re: Toronto, please don't misinterpret me. I'd love to see a Melbourne Games, but I'm realistic enough to admit I don't see it happening in the near future. Whether I'm personally itching to go back to Australia or not has sod all to do with the likelyhood of the IOC picking them soon. Same with your desire for Toronto to host in 2024. 

Please pick up on the differences between what people *want* to happen and what they *think* will happen, otherwise this discussion could get quite tedious.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

isaidso said:


> The last 2 north American summer Olympics have gone to US cities. Besides, your argument is a little rich considering:
> 
> 1980 Lake Placid
> 1984 Los Angeles
> ...


Yes, 4 in 22 years. And what is your point?? It's like comparing oranges to apples!! The U.S. has over 310 million inhabitants whereas Canada is roughly the size of California by population. So of course the United States has more chances to host the Olympic Games than any other country on Earth.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

isaidso said:


> So by your logic, Canada has to sit through 9 US hosted summer Olympics before we host a summer Olympics since they have 9 times the population of Canada? We'll see.


Nah, maybe just sit through four or five. Which means we would still have another two or three to go before the summer games go back to Canada.

I wouldn't claim that Canada has been deprived of Olympic hosting glory though given its hosted two winter games in the last 25 years. It's not as if the winter games are chop liver.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

US has 4% of the world's population


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

And Canada sits right above it. Perfect if you ask me...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

True, Toronto is within a day's drive of half the US population. I wouldn't be surprised if Toronto bids for 2024. We'll see what happens.


----------

